# Grouting textured tile



## KMRLLC (Dec 12, 2008)

I am a finish carpenter by trade but every now and then will do complete kitchen and bath room remodels including installing tile. What is the secret for grouting textured tile? I'm not talking about slate or travertine where I know you need to seal it first. I just installed a mosiac backsplash that had pieces of textured glass in it. I didn't think the grout would stick all that well to the glass... I was wrong. Looking for help for the next time


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Ah the pains of part time tiling. There is no big secret to your situation. You just need to wipe better. (that didn't sound so good :blink


----------



## charimon (Nov 24, 2008)

http://www.contractorsdirect.com/Tile-Tools/Grout-Cleaning-System/Rubi-Grout-Cleaning-kit
I picked this one cause it is the CHEAPEST listed (cause you dont need it daily) but a sponge system will help you a bunch :thumbsup:


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

I don't use the grout cleaning system on a backsplash; too messy for me. A decent quality sponge and some patience works.


----------



## charimon (Nov 24, 2008)

i cut a handle down to 1/2 size works AWESOME


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

There's no cutting this down:


----------



## tileman2000 (Feb 14, 2011)

angus242 said:


> There's no cutting this down:


Well you could with a miter saw, but good luck trying to grout with it.

KMR, What type of grout was used and what technique did you try to clean the tile?


----------



## charimon (Nov 24, 2008)

that is cause you use the Wrong one


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

I never liked those for walls. I usually use an epoxy sponge for most walls (unless it's large format tile) and always with a backsplash. 

For floors, the grout machines are incredible.


----------



## charimon (Nov 24, 2008)

I have been doing alot of those linear glass mosaics lately and got tired of having to wipe and wipe and wipe so i finally cut one down so it would slide under outlets and I could work the corners better. The Troxell sponges can be pressed very dry, so I don't get water draining off the bottom edge as I pull it across the wall. I haven't been able to get any of the Barwalt or Raimondi sponges to behave on vertical surfaces like the Troxel does. That being said both the Raimondi and Barwalts work better on floors


----------



## KMRLLC (Dec 12, 2008)

tileman2000 said:


> Well you could with a miter saw, but good luck trying to grout with it.
> 
> KMR, What type of grout was used and what technique did you try to clean the tile?


It was a modified polymer and I just grouted and wiped down like any shower walls or backsplash have if done in the past. No special technique... Is there one?


----------



## KMRLLC (Dec 12, 2008)

Tile man 2000: it was a modified polymer and no special technique, just grout and wipe with a scrubber sponge (but it wasn't a troxell).


----------



## STSINC (Apr 24, 2009)

The hot tip for clean up is aqua mix nano scrub, put it in your final clean up water and watch the magic. May I also suggest taking a sander to your smaller margin hand grout float and make sure the edges are sharp for a clean squeegee effect while grouting back splashes. The less water used the better anyway. It really is all technique mostly.


----------

